# New weekly challenges



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

Everyone knows I am going away to Jamaica. Once I get back I will post a challenge. For instance 4 days no pop. Or maybe 4 days no sugar. Things like that. I will ask who wants to join me and go from there. Perhaps even a work out challenge. We will see when I get back who is up for it and what we can do for it. Think of ideas and post them here guys. No cheating once it starts.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't drink pop:blink:


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

I said GIVE ME IDEAS :blink:


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Greg from K/W said:


> I said GIVE ME IDEAS :blink:


How about "Posting a construction related thread". I haven'y seen you do one of those since the fire.


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

Im going on holidays i dont give a crap this week.


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

What the hell is a pop? I'll give you a pop alright!


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


'round here we call it coke and/or a cold drink(s)


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I challenge you to start the challenge now. Why wait til vacation is over?


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

CScalf said:


> What the hell is a pop? I'll give you a pop alright!
> 
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> ...


It's the urge people get when talking to Greg. :laughing:


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

Warren said:


> I challenge you to start the challenge now. Why wait til vacation is over?


He's planning on plumping up on cupcakes from the munchies after all the Jamaican reefer:whistling


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

CScalf said:


> He's planning on plumping up on cupcakes from the munchies after all the Jamaican reefer:whistling


Too late. Greg's already quite plump.


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

Dennis you been told lately? Come on now lets play nice. I got feed back about the guys saying they want to get fit. I trying to help them and me. You don't like it then hey ain't that too bad. Same with you CS. don't **** on our party guys. Have some class.


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

Greg from K/W said:


> Dennis you been told lately? Come on now lets play nice. I got feed back about the guys saying they want to get fit. I trying to help them and me. You don't like it then hey ain't that too bad. Same with you CS. don't **** on our party guys. Have some class.


I will **** on you  and I got class hell I got pizzazz


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

.....


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Greg from K/W said:


> Dennis you been told lately? Come on now lets play nice. I got feed back about the guys saying they want to get fit. I trying to help them and me. You don't like it then hey ain't that too bad. Same with you CS. don't **** on our party guys. Have some class.


Send Leo a PM, he'll get right on that for you and begin issuing the appropriate citations.


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

I am big enough to handle him. Im not as big and round as he thinks. Ignore is a great function these forums have.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

CScalf said:


> What the hell is a pop? I'll give you a pop alright!
> 
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> ...


Soda Water or Cold Drink..... :whistling

Or kiddy beverage :whistling


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

Ya ya ok fine soda.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

We call it pop here in "Gumband Land".

:whistling


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

Just dont include" Road pop"


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

Would you start a challenge a few days before a vacation? No ok just sayin!


----------

